# Fire Hydrant and Hose, will this work?



## inferior (Aug 6, 2006)

took this when i was out shopping, and i don't expect it to work when some thing ablaze...


----------



## inferior (Aug 6, 2006)

some thing is missing, with this photo. i kind of have a feeling that if i edit it to black and white, or some thing it will look better. 
can any one avise?


----------



## Philip Weir (Aug 8, 2006)

Just hope you never have a fire !!!


----------



## inferior (Sep 1, 2006)

--== ÈðÐÇÉ±¶¾Èí¼þ(RAV) 2005 v17.03.20 ÌØ±ð°æ ==--
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
    ÈðÐÇÉ±¶¾Èí¼þ2005°æ£¬ÊÇÕë¶ÔÄ¿Ç°Á÷ÐÐµÄÍøÂç²¡¶¾ºÍºÚ¿Í¹¥»÷ÑÐÖÆ¿ª·¢µÄÈ«ÐÂ²úÆ·¡£È«ÐÂµÄµÚÁù´úÄ£¿é»¯ÖÇÄÜ·´²¡¶¾ÒýÇæ£¬¶ÔÎ´Öª²¡¶¾¡¢±äÖÖ²¡¶¾¡¢ºÚ¿ÍÄ¾Âí¡¢¶ñÒâÍøÒ³³ÌÐò¡¢¼äµý³ÌÐò¿ìËÙÉ±ÃðµÄÄÜÁ¦´ó´óÔöÇ¿¡£Èí¼þ²ÉÓÃÈ«ÐÂµÄÌåÏµ½á¹¹£¬ÓµÓÐ¼°Ê±±ã½ÝµÄÉý¼¶·þÎñºÍ¼¼ÊõÖ§³Ö£¬ÊÇ»¥ÁªÍøÊ±´ú±£»¤¼ÆËã»úÏµÍ³°²È«µÄ±Ø±¸¹¤¾ß¡£   

°²×°ÐòÁÐºÅ:52LDJG-Q9LBCT-6ACQ52-R35200
°²×°ID:ÈÎÒâ
===============
¸½£º
¸ù¾Ý¶þ¡ð¡ð¶þÄêÒ»ÔÂÒ»ÈÕ¡¶¼ÆËã»úÈí¼þ±£»¤ÌõÀý¡·¹æ¶¨£ºÎªÁËÑ§Ï°ºÍ
ÑÐ¾¿Èí¼þÄÚº¬µÄÉè¼ÆË¼ÏëºÍÔ&shy;Àí£¬Í¨¹ý°²×°¡¢ÏÔÊ¾¡¢´«Êä»òÕß´æ´¢Èí
¼þµÈ·½Ê½Ê¹ÓÃÈí¼þµÄ£¬¿ÉÒÔ²»¾&shy;Èí¼þÖø×÷È¨ÈËÐí¿É£¬²»ÏòÆäÖ§¸¶±¨³ê!
¼øÓÚ´Ë£¬Ò²Ï£Íû´ó¼Ò°´´ËËµÃ÷ÑÐ¾¿Èí¼þ!Ð»Ð»
============================================================
¹ØÓÚÈí¼þµÄÊ¹ÓÃËµÃ÷ºÍ×¢²á£¬ÈçÎÞÌØ±ðËµÃ÷£¬ÇëÓÃ¼ÇÊÂ±¾´ò¿ªÑ¹Ëõ°üÄÚµÄNFOÎÄ¼þ¡£
ÄÚ´æ×¢²á»úµÄÊ¹ÓÃ·½·¨ÈçÏÂ£º
    °Ñ×¢²á»úÏÂÔØºó±£´æ»ò½âÑ¹µ½³ÌÐòËùÔÚÄ¿Â¼£¬Ö´ÐÐ×¢²á»ú£¬Ô&shy;³ÌÐò×Ô¶¯ÔËÐÐ£¬Ñ¡ÖÐ×¢²á¿ò£¬ÔÚ×¢²áÂëÊäÈëÀ¸ÄÚÊäÈëÈÎÒâµÄ×Ö·û£¬µãÈ·¶¨£¬ÂíÉÏ±»ÄÚ´æ×¢²á»úÀ¹½Ø£¬µ¯³öÕýÈ·µÄ×¢²áÂë£¬¸´ÖÆÕýÈ·µÄ×¢²áÂëÕ³Ìùµ½×¢²áÂëÊäÈëÀ¸ÄÚµã»÷×¢²á±ã¿ÉÍê³É×¢²á£¡ÄÚ´æ×¢²á»úÖ»ÄÜÓÃÓÚÏàÍ¬°æ±¾Èí¼þ£¬Çë×¢ÒâºË¶Ô°æ±¾ºÅ¡£
ÆÆ½â²¹¶¡µÄÊ¹ÓÃ·½·¨£º
°ÑÆÆ½â²¹¶¡¿½±´µ½³ÌÐòËùÔÚÄ¿Â¼£¬Ö´ÐÐ£¬±ã¿ÉÍê³ÉÎÄ¼þµÄÐÞ²¹¶¡£¬¼´¿É½â¾öÈí¼þÔ&shy;ÓÐµÄ¸÷ÖÖÏÞÖÆ£¡
ÏÖÔÚÐ¡²¿·Ö¹úÄÚÉ±¶¾Èí¼þ°Ñ×¢²á»ú£¨ÌØ±ðÊÇÄÚ´æ×¢²á»ú£©±¨¸æÎª²¡¶¾£¨Ò»°ã±¨Îªhack.psw.foxmail²¡¶¾£©ÕâÊÇÎªÁË´ò»÷ÆÆ½â£¬µÁ°æ¡£Èç¹ûÄã¾õµÃÈí¼þºÃÓÃ£¬½¨ÒéÏò×÷Õß×¢²á»ò¹ºÂò£¡Èç¹ûÄã¶ÔÎó±¨²¡¶¾ºÜÔÚºõ£¬Çë²»ÒªÏÂÔØÊ¹ÓÃ¡£ÎÒÃÇÌá¹©µÄÈí¼þ¾¡Á¿²âÊÔºóÉÏ´«µÄ¡£


----------



## inferior (Sep 1, 2006)

¨q¡Ð¨r©©~ ¡è¡¡ ¨q¡Ð¨r ¨q¡Ð¨r 
¨q¡Ð¨q¡Ð¨r¨q¡Ð¨r¡«¨q¡Ð¨r¦á¦á,¡¡¦á¦á 
,¦á¦á¦á¦á,''¦á~~ ,''~¦á¦á¡¡ ,'' 
¨p¡¡¨u¨¨&#8364;¨&#8364;¨&#8364;¨&#381;¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p 
¨p ¦òÌï¦òÌï Ìï ¦ò¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ¨p 
¨p¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¨p
¨p¡¡¨q¡ð¨r¡ñ ¡¡¡¡·ÉÅÆ¾«Æ·Èí¼þ¡¡¡¡¡¡ ¨p
¨p¡¡ /¡ö\/¡ö\¡¡¡¡ÎÒÃÇµÄÈí¼þÏÂÔØ¼ÒÔ° ¨p
¨p¡¡¡¡<|¡¡||¡¡¡¡¡¡www.ayxz.com¡¡¡¡¡¡¨p
¨p¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¨p
¨p¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡»¶Ó&shy;¹âÁÙ·ÉÅÆ¾«Æ·Èí¼þ¡¡¨p
¨p´óÁ¿Õý°æÈí¼þ£¬×¢²áÈí¼þÏÂÔØ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¨p
¨pÌá¹©×îÐÂ¾«Æ·Èí¼þ£¬È«²¿ÆÆ½â»ò×¢²á¡£¨p
¨p×îÈ«×îÐÂ×î¿ìµÄÕý°æÏÂÔØ¡¡ÓÎÏ·ÏÂÔØ¡¡¨p
¨p¶¯»&shy;ÏÂÔØ,Ó°ÒôÏÂÔØ,¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¨p
¨pÊýÖÖÕýÊ½ÁãÊÛ°æÈí¼þÌá¹©ÏÂÔØ.!¡£¡¡¡¡¨p
¨p                                  ¨p
¨pÍøÖ·£ºwww.ayxz.com¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡        ¨p
¨p                                  ¨p
¨pÉùÃ÷£º±¾³ÌÐòÓÉ·ÉÅÆ¾«Æ·Èí¼þËÑ¼¯ÕûÀí¨p
¨p²»³Ðµ£¼¼Êõ¼°°æÈ¨ÎÊÌâ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¨p
¨pËµÃ÷£ºÒª»ñµÃ¸ü¶àµÄ³ÌÐò»ò×îÐÂ°æ±¾Çë¨p
¨pËæÊ±¹Ø×¢www.ayxz.com¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¨p
¨p¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¨p
¨p¡¡1.Çë×ñÊØÖÐ»ªÈËÃñ¹²ºÍ¹úÏà¹Ø·¨ÂÉ¡¢¨p
¨pÌõÀý¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¨p
¨p¡¡2.±¾Õ¾Ìá¹©µÄ¸÷Àà¹¤¾ß¼°ÎÄÕÂ£¬Ö»¿É¨p
¨pÑÐ¾¿Ñ§Ï°£¬±¾Õ¾¶ÔÊ¹ÓÃÕâÐ©¹¤¾ß(ÎÄÕÂ)¨p
¨p¶øµ¼ÖÂµÄÒ»ÇÐºó¹û£¬²»³Ðµ£ÈÎºÎÔðÈÎ¡¡¨p
¨p¡¡3.±¾Õ¾²»±£Ö¤Ìá¹©µÄ¹¤¾ßÊ®·Ö°²È«»ò¨p
¨pÊÇÍêÈ«¿ÉÓÃ£¬ÇëÏÂÔØºó×ÔÐÐ¼ì²é. ¡¡¡¡¨p
¨p¡¡4.±¾Õ¾Î´×¢ÊÍµÄÈí¼þµÄ½âÑ¹ÃÜÂë¾ùÎª¨p
¨pwww.ayxz.com¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¨p
¨p¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¨p
¨pÏÂÔØµÄÎÄ¼þÊÇzip¸ñÊ½µÄ,ÓÃwinZip½âÑ¹¨p
¨pÏÂÔØµÄÎÄ¼þÊÇrar¸ñÊ½µÄ,ÓÃwinRar½âÑ¹¨p
¨pÏÂÔØµÄÎÄ¼þÊÇace¸ñÊ½µÄ,ÓÃwinAce½âÑ¹¨p
¨pÏÂÔØµÄÎÄ¼þÊÇImg¸ñÊ½µÄ,ÓÃwinImg½âÑ¹¨p
¨pÏÂÔØµÄÎÄ¼þÊÇISO¸ñÊ½µÄ,ÓÃwinISO½âÑ¹¨p
¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p¡¡¡¡¨p¨p¨p¨p¨p
McAfee VirusScan v7.1 ¼òÌåÆóÒµ°æ
È«Çò×î³©ÏúµÄÉ±¶¾Èí¼þÖ®Ò»£¬McAfee·À¶¾Èí¼þ, ³ýÁË²Ù×÷½éÃæ¸üÐÂÍâ,Ò²½«¸Ã¹«Ë¾µÄWebScanX¹¦ÄÜºÏÔÚÒ»Æð,Ôö¼ÓÁËÐí¶àÐÂ¹¦ÄÜ! ³ýÁË°ïÄãÕì²âºÍÇå³ý²¡¶¾£¬Ëü»¹ÓÐVShield×Ô¶¯¼àÊÓÏµÍ³£¬»á³£×¤ÔÚSystem Tray£¬µ±Äã´Ó´ÅÅÌ¡¢ÍøÂçÉÏ¡¢E-mail¼ÐÎÄ¼þÖÐ¿ªÆôÎÄ¼þÊ±±ã»á×Ô¶¯Õì²âÎÄ¼þµÄ°²È«ÐÔ£¬ÈôÎÄ¼þÄÚº¬²¡¶¾£¬±ã»áÁ¢¼´¾¯¸æ£¬²¢×÷ÊÊµ±µÄ´¦Àí£¬¶øÇÒÖ§³ÖÊó±êÓÒ¼üµÄ¿ìËÙÑ¡µ¥¹¦ÄÜ£¬²¢¿ÉÊ¹ÓÃÃÜÂë½«¸öÈËµÄÉè¶¨Ëø×¡ÈÃ±ðÈËÎÞ·¨ÂÒ¸ÄÄãµÄÉè¶¨¡£


----------



## digital flower (Sep 1, 2006)

inferior said:
			
		

> --== ÈðÐÇÉ±¶¾Èí¼þ(RAV) 2005 v17.03.20 ÌØ±ð°æ ==--
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ÈðÐÇÉ±¶¾Èí¼þ2005°æ£¬ÊÇÕë¶ÔÄ¿Ç°Á÷ÐÐµÄÍøÂç²¡¶¾ºÍºÚ¿Í¹¥»÷ÑÐÖÆ¿ª·¢µÄÈ«ÐÂ²úÆ·¡£È«ÐÂµÄµÚÁù´úÄ£¿é»¯ÖÇÄÜ·´²¡¶¾ÒýÇæ£¬¶ÔÎ´Öª²¡¶¾¡¢±äÖÖ²¡¶¾¡¢ºÚ¿ÍÄ¾Âí¡¢¶ñÒâÍøÒ³³ÌÐò¡¢¼äµý³ÌÐò¿ìËÙÉ±ÃðµÄÄÜÁ¦´ó´óÔöÇ¿¡£Èí¼þ²ÉÓÃÈ«ÐÂµÄÌåÏµ½á¹¹£¬ÓµÓÐ¼°Ê±±ã½ÝµÄÉý¼¶·þÎñºÍ¼¼ÊõÖ§³Ö£¬ÊÇ»¥ÁªÍøÊ±´ú±£»¤¼ÆËã»úÏµÍ³°²È«µÄ±Ø±¸¹¤¾ß¡£
> 
> ...



Now that, is art


----------



## SkWeEkiE (Sep 2, 2006)

interesting.....


----------



## Torus34 (Sep 2, 2006)

You're right. There's a certain je ne sais quoi . . .

As an aside; ever look at the scores of the Chopin etudes in terms of visual patterns? They're quite attractive, you know.


----------



## inferior (Sep 5, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------

